# Proudest Moments in Pokémon Games



## Autumn (Feb 10, 2012)

*Proudest Moments in Pokémon Games*

A counterpart to Moments of Derp and other such threads, if you will.

My proudest moment in all of eight years of Pokémon gaming had to be what happened last night in my Emerald Nuzlocke when I was fighting Norman's Slaking. I beat it by switching back and forth between my two Gyarados until Intimidate had kicked in six times, and then spammed Dragon Rage. I was so proud of my genius. :P


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Feb 10, 2012)

*Re: Proudest Moments in Pokémon Games*

A couple of my proudest moments:

I beat the Elite Four, using only an Empoleon (I had only leveled up that one). 

Beating Dark Dialga in PMD.


----------



## RespectTheBlade (Feb 10, 2012)

*Re: Proudest Moments in Pokémon Games*

Every single time I listen to the endgame music, that, well, is the proudest feeling in the world

I was also pretty proud of a couple milestones- Raising my first pokemon to LV. 100 (Dragonite), EV training + raising to 100 (Garchomp), and catching a Shiny Excadrill in White.


----------



## DarkAura (Feb 10, 2012)

*Re: Proudest Moments in Pokémon Games*

The proudest moment I had was training my very first Pokemon to level 100 (Charizard).

I was also proud when I defeated the Elite 4 in Gold using the Red Gyarados, my Typhlosion, and Ho-oh.


----------



## DarkAura (Feb 10, 2012)

*Re: Proudest Moments in Pokémon Games*

The proudest moment I had was training my very first Pokemon to level 100 (Charizard).

I was also proud when I defeated the Elite 4 in Gold using the Red Gyarados, my Typhlosion, and Ho-oh.


----------



## Spatz (Feb 10, 2012)

*Re: Proudest Moments in Pokémon Games*

First proud moment?

Defeating Red's Pikachu in Gold with a Feraligatr whose level was about 15 below.

Other ones? 

Getting my three major gen 3 starters to lv 100 (Pumper the Blastoise, Muddy the Swampert, and Blake the Blaziken). Completing the flying/normal bird mono-run through Black. Succeeding at defeating the league in LG by using a Leech Seed stall, as well as defeating Cynthia in Platinum via Pressuring Cynthia's Garchomp with Giratina.

Can't think of any others at this time though...


----------



## SapphSabre777 (Feb 10, 2012)

*Re: Proudest Moments in Pokémon Games*



Lirris said:


> First proud moment?
> 
> Defeating Red's Pikachu in Gold with a Feraligatr whose level was about 15 below.


o_0...Your Feraligatr was faster than Red's Pikachu?! Wow...

Anyways, the proudest moment for me was beating Palmer (1st time)with my last Pokemon, Empoleon. OHKOed Rhyperior and Milotic, and to put the icing on the cake, it survived a Dragon Claw from Dragonite (1 HP left!?!?!? LMAODMSOFHQOHWEFAL). Sure, it isn't what some of the other users performed, but it is something that I hold near and dear to my heart.


----------



## Hawlucha Fanatic (Feb 10, 2012)

*Re: Proudest Moments in Pokémon Games*

Well... I managed to ressurect my teams from older games onto HG. All of them. The best part? I was hatching a Squirtle egg (my first Pokemon was a Squirtle named Ringleader), and when it finally hatched... SHINY. MY FIRST POKEMON *EVER* CAME BACK SHINY. Sorry, I was just *really* happy about that.

Oh, and there was the time when my ten-levels-too-weak Leafeon who to be honest hadn't been great in that game took out Chuck essentially by himself.


----------



## Cerberus87 (Feb 11, 2012)

*Re: Proudest Moments in Pokémon Games*

Proudest moments are only in Stadium games, since the handheld ones are so easy...

When I first beat Mewtwo in Stadium, and when I did all of R2 in Stadium 2 (except the Rival, so no Gligar with Earthquake for me).


----------



## Spatz (Feb 11, 2012)

*Re: Proudest Moments in Pokémon Games*



Blue Hikaru said:


> o_0...Your Feraligatr was faster than Red's Pikachu?! Wow...
> 
> Anyways, the proudest moment for me was beating Palmer (1st time)with my last Pokemon, Empoleon. OHKOed Rhyperior and Milotic, and to put the icing on the cake, it survived a Dragon Claw from Dragonite (1 HP left!?!?!? LMAODMSOFHQOHWEFAL). Sure, it isn't what some of the other users performed, but it is something that I hold near and dear to my heart.


Actually the sad part is, was that it was on my younger brother's game, and I never ended up getting that far in my copy of gold...


----------



## spaekle (Feb 11, 2012)

*Re: Proudest Moments in Pokémon Games*

That moment in fourth grade where after spending an hour and a half looking for a Chansey in Silver version I caught a shiny one. :D


----------



## Eifie (Feb 11, 2012)

*Re: Proudest Moments in Pokémon Games*



Polymetric Sesquialtera said:


> A counterpart to Moments of Derp and other such threads, if you will.
> 
> My proudest moment in all of eight years of Pokémon gaming had to be what happened last night in my Emerald Nuzlocke when I was fighting Norman's Slaking. I beat it by switching back and forth between my two Gyarados until Intimidate had kicked in six times, and then spammed Dragon Rage. I was so proud of my genius. :P


Haha, my strategy for beating Slaking in my Ruby Nuzlocke was just having my Pelipper alternate between Protect and... I think it was Wing Attack. Whatever it was, it took absolutely _forever_ and a while in, I realized that I might not actually have enough Ethers, but we pulled through! \o/ (This is probably about the closest I've ever come to something resembling strategy in the games.)

I think my proudest moments were when I finally beat Glacia in Ruby, Evice in Colosseum, and Lance in Crystal for the first time after trying for ages, years and years ago. The games were _so hard_ when I was younger. So, so hard. :(


----------



## Dragon (Feb 11, 2012)

*Re: Proudest Moments in Pokémon Games*

I caught a shiny Tangela in Platinum's Great Marsh with my first Safari Ball. yesssss.


----------



## Momo(th) (Feb 11, 2012)

*Re: Proudest Moments in Pokémon Games*

My proudest moment in a Pokemon game? My five-year-old self, walking out of my room in Gold for the first time. Hell to the yeah.


----------



## Dar (Feb 11, 2012)

*Re: Proudest Moments in Pokémon Games*

The time on my first run through Diamond (I was about 6 then) when I beat the Elite Four and the Champion on my first try, and basically all I used was an Empoleon, a Roselia, and a shitload of revives.


----------



## shadow_lugia (Feb 12, 2012)

*Re: Proudest Moments in Pokémon Games*

I think that training _any_ Pokemon to level 100 should count as a proud moment.

But uh, I was really proud in Ruby when I figured out that I was supposed to go try to leave Littleroot after the goddamn girl told me not to. Also, whenever I have the devotion to try for an hour or two to catch a legendary.

Recently, I passed 11 billion points on Pokemon Pinball R&S. I FEEL AMAZING.


----------



## Wargle (Feb 12, 2012)

*Re: Proudest Moments in Pokémon Games*

Finding a shiny Pinsir in Ruby's Safari Zone and hitting it with 6 mud and 3 balls and it never ran


----------



## Nanabshuckle8 (Feb 12, 2012)

*Re: Proudest Moments in Pokémon Games*

Let's see, umm, catching Giratina, beating Thorton in the battle factory, aaand beating Lance in HG.


----------



## sv_01 (Feb 12, 2012)

*Re: Proudest Moments in Pokémon Games*

Well, I don't remember proud moments, but I certainly remember happy ones. They mostly come in two cathegories:
1) Awesome achievements, like catching a legendary. My first legendary was Articuno in Fire Red, and that was the strongest one. I was overjoyed beyond verbal communication, so I just screamed: "Gyaah!", because it's what the birds say when you attack them, and it sounds sort of triumphant. Later, I associated it with powerful victorious moments.

2) Moments of extreme luck. Here, defeating Whitney in Gold might qualify. I managed to burn the Miltank and then she missed when I was almost doomed and she lost her last bit of HP. 
In Diamond, I once decided to go to the Feebas cave and try my luck on the most available tiles, and if I fail that day, I might wait until I find a Feebas on one of those tiles. I found one the first day.
And in Black, I once got Icicle Crash from Assist. On a Gligar.


----------



## Autumn (Feb 12, 2012)

*Re: Proudest Moments in Pokémon Games*

Also, when I first beat Yellow. Which was only a couple months ago. I'd never beaten a first-gen game proper (even though I owned Blue), and I'd wanted Yellow for like seven years, so I was ecstatic when my boyfriend got it for me for my birthday. It's been a long time since I've played a gen 1/2 game for anything other than glitching up Blue, preferring their remakes - but Yellow didn't _have_ a remake. HeartGold and SoulSilver's form of Pokémon following you wasn't as interesting to me as I thought Yellow's would be, and beyond that I just plain wanted the game. So I got it from my boyfriend and I never took it out of my Gameboy or even touched the 3DS I'd also gotten for my birthday until I'd beaten the game.

And when I beat it, I almost cried. I felt like I'd recovered a lost part of my childhood that I'd never had to begin with - a part where I was actually a Pokémon fan in its heyday, when generations one and two were the dominant ones, not Ruby and Sapphire, as had been when I started liking the games. Sure, perhaps I knew all the tricks to the game, perhaps I knew type matchups, what level Pokémon evolved at, what certain moves did, how to raise a balanced team, where to find certain Pokémon. Perhaps I was entering the game as a seasoned Pokémon veteran, not a novice little kid who tries in vain to Thundershock Brock's Pokémon because he's seen it on the anime, or beats the game with Pikachu and the legendary birds because he doesn't understand the concept of training evenly. But that didn't matter to me. What mattered was that I was finally getting to relive a part of my life I'd never had - a part where I was obsessed with a gen 1 game. Obsessed with the relatively poor graphics and the 8-bit music and the lack of most familiar moves and abilities and genders and the physical/special split and even the two missing types. By the time I was done with the game, none of that mattered anymore. I used to look down on gen 1/2 games for all the stuff mentioned above - the graphics and music especially - but let me tell, I've since learned that oldness does not a game make. The experience in Yellow was one of the best Pokémon experiences I'd ever had. And when I first heard that champion battle music - for myself, knowing that this was my own accomplishment, rather than looking it up on Youtube - I could not have been happier.

And so I almost cried with happiness. I'd completed it. I'd completed that lost part of my childhood. I'd beaten it. I'd succeeded. I'd _won._ Perhaps that wasn't terribly difficult, not when I'd raised a balanced team and knew exactly what was going to be waiting for me in the Elite Four. My rival was far easier than Lance, even, because I had counters to every one of his Pokémon, whereas all I had against Lance was Ice Beam off my Blastoise, which wasn't even powerful enough to OHKO any of them. I beat my rival the first time with no worries whatsoever. But I still felt like I'd accomplished something. I'd beaten a generation 1 game for the first time in my _life._ I'd gotten to hear that amazing 8-bit beepy music for myself, in its true context. I got to watch as the team I'd built so well was registered in the Hall of Fame. In a generation 1 game.

I cried. I was so fucking proud of myself, even if it were such a relatively meager accomplishment. A girl cries over her ability to beat a 12-year-old game that thousands - millions - beat 12 years ago. And I take no shame in it. <3


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Feb 12, 2012)

*Re: Proudest Moments in Pokémon Games*

• Beating (and then eventually catching at Miracle Sea) Darkrai in PMD:EOS. I felt like a Pokemon Master. Especially since my level was considerably low that run...

• Catching Suicune, Entei and Raikou in Pokemon Ranger. Dear _God_, that took _forever_. 

• Finding a shiny Gastly in Pearl. >:D (I was so happy I named him Lucky, lol)


----------



## Ether's Bane (Feb 16, 2012)

*Re: Proudest Moments in Pokémon Games*

I beat Lance's Dragonite in LeafGreen with a level 38 Venusaur by spamming Sleep Powder, Leech Seed, and Strength.

Nearly six years on, I still can't believe I actually did that.


----------



## Zexion (Feb 16, 2012)

*Re: Proudest Moments in Pokémon Games*

Taking my Cyndaquil (holding an Everstone) and beating the Elite Four at Level 65 in Gold. On the Champion battle, I removed the Everstone and allowed him to evolve (gave him the Everstone back then.

On Black, caught a shiny Sawsbuck.


----------

